# Identify this Cory



## iluvcories07 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello everyone!
This is my first posting, so I hope I've attached the picture properly. A student of mine purchased a Julii Cory and sent me the picture. I've attached it for you to view. I don't think it's a Julii. Can anyone tell me what it is?
Thanks!
iluvcories07


----------



## bomb- (Jan 30, 2007)

Hm, that looks very similar to a Julii Cory, but not exactly. I'm not quite sure.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Its not a Julii cory. True Juliis are extremely rare these days, but its not a C. trilineatus either which is often mistaken for Juliis, as the spots are not close enough together for Julii (or small enough) and same for trilineatus. Plus trilineatus often have lines down their sides.

I am not quite sure what they are though...as I was going to guess C. ambiacus, but the spots don't look right for that one. I'm going to leave it up to another Cory person to ID them. I've looked through planetcatfish's log of Corydoras and haven't found one that matches exactly.


----------



## iluvcories07 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks. I was looking on planetcatfish.com as well, and I didn't see the right one either. I know I've seen this Cory somewhere...


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

go to this website they should know http://www.corysrus.com/index.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Possibly Corydoras schwartzi? Although their dorsal fins aren't black like yours...hmmm
Maybe....
Corydoras blochi? Probably not...
I dunno, im no cory person. I was thinking c. ambiacus, but its spots are a tad different. Closest thing I can think of though.


----------



## iluvcories07 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Mystery solved!*

*I found it!* I drove to the LFS (local fish store) tonight where they were purchased and asked the salesperson. She said they were selling them as Julii because they thought they were "immature" ones. I showed her how the Julii have a definite strip on their side, and the ones they were selling did not have stripes. She took out her big catalog of Cory pictures they can order, and sure enough, there were the 2 Cories that were purchased---SPOTTED CORIES!  

Thanks for your input, everyone! I did find out at the LFS that if they don't have the fish you want---ask them. They can probably order them for you!  
~iluvcories07


----------



## bomb- (Jan 30, 2007)

Ah, well, they are very cute Cories. Enjoy them!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Hello,

There are A LOT of corys sold as spotted. It's a catch all for "I don't know". The actual species is leucomelas. They're commonly imported under the name punctatus, but the true punctatus is a much rarer fish.

Larry Vires


----------

